
Optimizing is-multiple checks with modular arithmetic - ot
http://duriansoftware.com/joe/Optimizing-is-multiple-checks-with-modular-arithmetic.html
======
woadwarrior01
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17887774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17887774)

------
ndesaulniers
The patch for the optimization is actually currently under review for llvm!
[https://reviews.llvm.org/D50222](https://reviews.llvm.org/D50222)

